# Large stihl kombi head problem



## timsmcm (Mar 4, 2022)

This is a 4 stroke engine. When I try to crank it from cold it misses for a long time and will not run right for a long time. I did the valve adjustment with the little stihl kit. Did not make a difference maybe not doing it right. Sometimes I will empty the tank and run the carb dry and it starts and runs better the next time. Does that sound like carb issues or valve adjustment issues?


----------



## frank_ (Mar 4, 2022)

does sound like carb eh, does it rev better with the choke half on ?


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 4, 2022)

No. When it's missing choke makes no difference. When it gets to where it starts running good its like flipping on a light switch. Then it's like it was new with great speed and power.


----------



## frank_ (Mar 4, 2022)

timsmcm said:


> No. When it's missing choke makes no difference. When it gets to where it starts running good its like flipping on a light switch. Then it's like it was new with great speed and power.


might be the de-compressor sticking ? a wide rocker gap will over-ride/delete the de-compressor


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 5, 2022)

What is the decompresser? The valves are adjusted with stihl feeler gauge to their specifications.


----------



## frank_ (Mar 6, 2022)

timsmcm said:


> What is the decompresser? The valves are adjusted with stihl feeler gauge to their specifications.


a little centrifugal finger on the cam that jabs the valve open to dump some compression when starting,
if you open that adjustment 1 turn you should feel a lot more compression when starting, and it should pinpoint that chugging problem


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 6, 2022)

Where do you make that adjustment


----------



## stihltech (Mar 7, 2022)

What size unit? I had a bunch of 130s with defective coils. Starts, stutters for a long time, then may take off and run well "Like you turned on a switch". Has happened on other saws and brushcutters as well.


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 7, 2022)

That is exactly what it is doing. It is just like you are flipping on a switch.It usually works the other way doesn't it. Cold works good starts to get hot then starts missing. 
I have the km 130r head. I love the idea of it, all of the attachments work great. But the head never has worked good IMHO. I guess I will try to find myself a coil. I have an fs 250r 2 stroke trimmer. Now that is a tool. I wish they would make a combi head with that motor.


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks for the info stihltech. Would never got that.


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 13, 2022)

Besides the coil, which it well may be, check all the wires. If something is shorting it can cause problems.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 13, 2022)

stihltech said:


> What size unit? I had a bunch of 130s with defective coils. Starts, stutters for a long time, then may take off and run well "Like you turned on a switch". Has happened on other saws and brushcutters as well.


This!


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 13, 2022)

Well I had to order the throttle/switch cable because the jackhole that assembled the head unit did not put it together and adjust it right. So both will be new when it goes together. I never really studied the kombi head like I did my 028av super and my 250r trimmer. They had the screw that adjust the ramp at the carb adjusted almost all the way up, and the adjustment all the way in on the handle. It put the alignment of the cable to where it wore out the cable prematurely. I guess they don't tell their dealers how to really do it right or either stihl does not care.


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 17, 2022)

Just did the coil and also the on/off switch, throttle cable. Kombi head back from the dead. Alive and wracking the crap outta those pesky weeds. Thanks sthiltech.


----------

